# 2016 Crab Trap Cleanup



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I think I finally found the dates for this year.

February 19 through February 28.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Where can I get a tee shirt? The one from last year has faded to nuclear levels.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

What size? I have a couple. 

Our first year was 2004, we hammered on them. Have to work pretty hard for just a couple now!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Will there be bbq?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how about fresh oysters on the halfshell?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll volunteer to fry up an ol turkey. 
Durn the Big Greasies anyway!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

No axis for Rouie


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be whiskey?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

will there be fireworks?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be snickers?


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

so during this time we can collect all the crab traps we want?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll bring a keg of shiner.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be emergency transportation?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

will there be toothpicks?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

carolinaskipper said:


> so during this time we can collect all the crab traps we want?


Yes you can. They have been deemed trash during this time period. However, Lot's of crab fishermen have a color scheme or other hidden ways to identify their traps. So, after the closure if you are running a trap specific to that crab fisherman it may cause a conflict.

If your goal is to keep a few I would highly recommend attending a clean up as far from where you plan to fish with it. In addition most of them at this point are abandoned and at least a year or two old.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Will there be geetarz and music? :doowapsta


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

carolinaskipper said:


> so during this time we can collect all the crab traps we want?


Yes, all traps are fair game but must be deposited at one of the TP&W pick-up sites or disposed of after releasing all contents. You can neither keep the traps or the crabs/fish contained in them. Bring gloves to handle them as most are covered in barnacles.

We've found it's easier to carry a small square of plywood on the bow and do a stomp to flatten them out, makes 'em easier to tie down for running.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

So when's the party?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

2/20 or 2/27 ???


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FREON said:


> 2/20 or 2/27 ???


2/20 to 2/27


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

or 2/19-2/28


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Can we open carry?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mont said:


> Can we open carry?


We better cuz we will be the only ones at the bar not doing it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Mont said:


> Can we open carry?


Bring a lot of ammo!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Will there be Dollar Generals and Subways?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mont said:


> So when's the party?


ask blk jck 224. :rotfl:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> Can we open carry?


Yes, but your pistola might get rusty.
I suggested putting it in a freezer bag prior to holstering.

Hey, BTW, will there be freezer bags?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Will pistols be provided for open carry?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> ask blk jck 224. :rotfl:


I hear everybody is coming :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Wear a yellow shirt


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> Can we open carry?


Of course. 



Bozo said:


> Will pistols be provided for open carry?


We have a few ambidextrous Glocks we loan out on a first come first serve basis.

I dont think Bobby Miller will be doing crawfish this year!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Ill be down this evening to check out our place and nail down some details about another event on this board in Sargent. Hopefully we can get by and say "Howdy"


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Okay, here's what I have so far (I may have mixed up a few items...

LIST FOR CRAB TRAP CLEANUP:

Wear a yellow shirt from Subway.

Bring a small piece of plywood for stomping Shiner cans.

Pick up freezer bags from the new Dollar General.

Pack lots of ammo

And Glocks will be available to those who are ambidextrous.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a push-up competition?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Will there be walkers?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I dont know about all that, but theres usually a couple that wind up "Severely Restricted In Their Ability To Maneuver!" 

Those were the days huh? Kinda glad we outgrew such conduct! :rotfl:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Will they be handing out the 2016 2cool catalog??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Louie, Dux and Specklepecker will be taking T shirt orders as usual.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a flag pole?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

#crablivesmatter


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought you can't wear Yellow, until May?

These fashion do's and don'ts are killing me...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Will there be a concrete contractor there and a wheel barrow?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there a goat rodeo scheduled?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Is there a goat rodeo scheduled?


Goats? They stay away for some reason....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

will there be pictures???


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

will there be whiskey?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be yard darts?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jc said:


> will there be pictures???


The burnhandle keyboard life takes its toll... sad. :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a blow boat for 3 hour tours?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Angel has volunteered to grill oysters on the brick pit! 

These are the traps we're trying to remove..."Ghost traps"...an endless cycle of waste!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

uncle Harbor,,, call he alien ship and have my favorite alien on stand by! :rotfl:
LOL,,,,, NOT! I'm eating two reeses dang it! :slimer: I'm in! I'll hold the concrete down! Plus bring a few bags of fill crete lol !troll!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

So is it two weekend worth now?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be any females wearing white shrimper boots?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

i'LL PICK A FEW UP ON THE WAY,,,, YOU JUST BRING THE BOOTS. THEY MIGHT BE BAREFOOTED


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a smoke free rest room?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

HARBOR, OR FREON,,, WHOS SERIOUSLY DOING SHIRTS. DUX AND SPECKEL SAID NOT THEM. js


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Dang if I know Spout.....Not me! Maybe it's RouieB


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ok,, I'LL CALL HIM SHAWN SAID THAT BUT i GOT NO ANSWER. TANX


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

He is probably goofing off at da boat show


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> He is probably goofing off at da boat show


OH,, YEP! FORGOT THAT! I'll catch him there or later. :brew:

I have a prop he needs to trick out anyway.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks Spigot...so that's why I'm getting all the nasty texts! :rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

If you're looking for T shirts. I don't do them, but... On my website, there's a link to a supplier. Where you create your own, and someone makes them, and ships to you. I think it's under the online store header. alltexsigns.com


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MarkU said:


> If you're looking for T shirts. I don't do them, but... On my website, there's a link to a supplier. Where you create your own, and someone makes them, and ships to you. I think it's under the online store header. alltexsigns.com


Thanks, but we're all over it already!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Im on my way.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

X2

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> Im on my way.


I'm here where is everybody?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dux,,, thanks for dinner last night. Lets hit the pier and rob Harbors stone crab claws!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

No traps set!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks, but we're all over it already!


That poor poor gelcoat lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

TheRooster said:


> That poor poor gelcoat lol


There's plywood under the traps


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Nasty work. Where are the crab trappers who put them out there in the first place? I say keep every good trap you find during the cleanup, and sell them on Craigs List.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ The crabbers go out an pick up all of the good ones right before the cleanup & leave the old, carpy ones in the water.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Is it this weekend?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Feb 20th and 27th


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Don't believe the senile old goat farmer, Gilbert. It's this weekend and they are paying $5 per trap at the ramps. If any guys in really nasty boats smelling like crabs come up to you, just no habla english, point at some other white guys and run.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally get to cash in all my greenies.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a petting zoo?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be a petting zoo?


Bring a ladder and some Neosporin and you can try petting Louie...but he bites!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Will there be sketti?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be any fish tacos?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I just left bay city headed that way. I'm stopping off at the BBQ stand to pick up some butter milk pie.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Jay Baker said:


> I just left bay city headed that way. I'm stopping off at the BBQ stand to pick up some butter milk pie.


Hit the feed store behind HEB and pick me up 300 pounds of hen scratch...they've gone through 50 pounds this morning already!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

And pick up an extra case or 2 of beer


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be any fish tacos?


I like tacos.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

FREON said:


> And pick up an extra case or 2 of beer


No need, just bring your favorite mug.

:brew2:

Will there be peanut butter readily available?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will anyone there have crabs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a cornhole tournament?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

There will be artillery shells in the creek!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be instructional video's about firearm photography safety?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be instructional video's about firearm photography safety?


No. But it's simple. Don't point your blackgun at the cameraman after shooting a hairy, smelly hog!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I am going to go to the Port O'Conner clean up. I have never done this. Is there a meeting place? Meeting? anything I should know?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> There will be artillery shells in the creek!


That looks more dangerous than 100 abandoned traps...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We always observe the rules and regs. as well as pertinent safety protocol! We wear a welding glove!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I caught crabs once!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You can catch some more if you want! I have 8 or 10 traps and plenty of bait in the down freezer!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I got some ceegars left over from the Sharkchum party. 
I'm ready. I'm in Albuquerque and its cold.......


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be cinder blocks with shoe laces?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be cinder blocks with shoe laces?


Yep, got maybe 30 or 40 of the 12" blocks that came off a transformer vault demo at Intercontinental! Are you feeling buoyant? 

Save me one of those stogies if you would Kenny!

Pic of the fire last week on Carancahua just down from Charlies. They say a deep fryer was left on. Very sad!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dang, that came close to taking the neighbors house with it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be any squatters attending?


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Will wrestling masque's be acceptable attire?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

There will be fresh Matagorda Bay oysters and the whistlers are almost done!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

wal1809 said:


> I am going to go to the Port O'Conner clean up. I have never done this. Is there a meeting place? Meeting? anything I should know?


I would check here! 

http://portoconnorchamber.com/event_calendar.html

Crab Trap Cleanup - February 19th-29th

The crabbing closure will be February 19th-29th with the main event day on Saturday, February 20th from 8 Am to 12 PM. Only the POC TPWD docks will be facilitated by TPWD staff, however, Charlies and the Austwell boat ramp will also have dumpsters for trap disposal. We will have gloves, tarps, hooks, and bottled water available at the TPWD-POC facility Friday, February 19th.

Last year there were 210 traps removed from the San Antonio Bay system and 556 coast wide. To date we have removed 10,174 abandoned traps from the San Antonio system, and 31,793 coastwide since the program began in 2002. San Antonio Bay system has accounted for 32% of the traps removed coastwide and Galveston Bay system 40%.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Thank you Harbor Master!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm on my way


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gilbert said:


> I'm on my way


We're out of corn tortillas and sauerkraut, we know you can do without one...but knot both! Hurry before Texaco closes! 

Glad I could help wal1809

Sir Reginald


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Interesting post.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/crabbers-pots-money-abandoned-fishing-gear-183100100.html


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be any admens available?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be any admens available?


Yes, but they will be very busy running the Fishing Torment!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BullyARed said:


> Interesting post.
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/news/crabbers-pots-money-abandoned-fishing-gear-183100100.html


Good stuff!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Harbormaster said:


> We're out of corn tortillas and sauerkraut, we know you can do without one...but knot both! Hurry before Texaco closes!
> 
> Glad I could help wal1809
> 
> Sir Reginald


WOW! Really? Are pics of him on the beach and tubing with the kids out of bounds too?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It's ok to talk to yourself Harbor.....It's just when you start answering that you need to worry!!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Will there be a "wet T-shirt" contest at Linda's?

The good ol' days!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Runway said:


> Will there be a "wet T-shirt" contest at Linda's?
> 
> The good ol' days!


"My eyes! My eyes!" I thought the building would collapse, there were so many.people upstairs when she had one.And, the girls were so pretty!:ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I have pics!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Will my ban be lifted? lol


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be a suggestion box?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will be there

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I will be there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 One quota filled!!!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

So, Harbormaster, will there really be a gathering @ your place in Sargent If so, when? I would like to meet some 2 coolers. I seem to miss all of the events.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Will there be kleptomaniac maids?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Getting closer!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got some feelers out trying to get up a reality show Crab Trap Cleanup this year!

Dern sure couldn't be any worse than the stuff on TV now!

:rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Deadliest Scratch???


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Deadliest Scratch???


Goggled eye snatch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Got some feelers out trying to get up a reality show Crab Trap Cleanup this year!
> 
> Dern sure couldn't be any worse than the stuff on TV now!
> 
> :rotfl:





TexasDux said:


> Goggled eye snatch
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I picked a really good year to be out of town and have to miss this great event.
Smile big for the cameras.

IZZzzz jussss iceth.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> I picked a really good year to be out of town and have to miss this great event.
> Smile big for the cameras.
> 
> IZZzzz jussss iceth.


You have an awesome excuse! 

Looks like we'll be doing it February 26, 27 and 28.

Kudos to this crabber! He said he'll come by for a beer or 2! :brew:

"Info for you guys in Sargent.
I lost a few on the south shore during T Storm Bill, they are piled up on the salt grass between Oyster Farm a 3 mile, maybe 6 or 7
I've got a few to pick up yet around Mitchell's Cut and a handful left in Lake Austin, going Saturday to pick up what I'm not fishing right now. By the time the 19th rolls around I'll have everything out!"


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Bozo said:


> Will pistols be provided for open carry?


Only if you do a desk pop first









Got a bigger Jon boat this year, I'll patrol chocolate and Christmas that week:brew2:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like Darrell and his 4 brothers, Darrell, Darrell, Darrell and Darrell.

:brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Looks like Darrell and his 4 brothers, Darrell, Darrell, Darrell and Darrell.
> 
> :brew2:


:rotfl:

You're gonna make me dig aren't you?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

New Seekers - I'd like to teach the world to sing 1972	2:17


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks T Mobil...lost internet before I could edit!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice sled!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yup

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be an all night pokeher tournament?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks T Mobil...lost internet before I could edit!


 Boston and da Barbie Boat!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> Boston and da Barbie Boat!!


 :rotfl:

Looks like we're doing it the second weekend, 27th and 28th. Hope you can rearrange your schedule Freon...Louie is out!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be gift bags for the brave souls who show up?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Will there be rum cake?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Looks like we're doing it the second weekend, 27th and 28th. Hope you can rearrange your schedule Freon...Louie is out!


Im trying to.... will you have a substitute monkey for your absent pet gorilla RouieB???


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> Im trying to.... will you have a substitute monkey for your absent pet gorilla RouieB???


Ha. I'm sending a bottle of whiskey to Capt. Kris, with a note...."Drink until gone and then teach Freon everything you know".:rotfl:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Ha. I'm sending a bottle of whiskey to Capt. Kris, with a note...."Drink until gone and then teach Freon everything you know".:rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

WilliamH said:


> Will there be rum cake?


Possibly 



FREON said:


> Im trying to.... will you have a substitute monkey for your absent pet gorilla RouieB???


 I'm sure there will be someone here that can give you a good chunk out in the creek, though maybe not as far as Louie does! Hope there's enough water in the creek for you to even need your floaties. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Ha. I'm sending a bottle of whiskey to Capt. Kris, with a note...."Drink until gone and then teach Freon everything you know".:rotfl:


That will have to be one of those nights in the mancave when somebody looks out the back window and says, "Look...something is on fire up there!"

Another enlightened soul looks out and says, "NO...OH S**T...THAT'S THE SUN!" :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tell MIC to bring extra beer!! Will Foreman and Hood be there conducting seminars? Will there be live geetar music til the cows come home? Will there be nutria eaters and ninjas? Will there be enough toothpicks to go around and is the bar down da street open carry?? Will there be enough boats? Will there be free keg beer? Will there be bumper stickers? Will 911 be on standby?? Curious minds want to know!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> That will have to be one of those nights in the mancave when somebody looks out the back window and says, "Look...something is on fire up there!"
> 
> Another enlightened soul looks out and says, "NO...OH S**T...THAT'S THE SUN!" :rotfl:


It should become mandatory that a recorder turns on at 11:00pm in the mancave and runs until 5:00am.
All the worlds problems will be solved. Every new invention will make billions. All the secrets of the universe will be revealed. (including who shot JFK, and are those really aliens? ((No, thats just spout needing attention)))
And we'll have the secret to creamy peanut butter, or chunky.

And then we can play it back and remember what the heck was said. And anything after 5am is incoherent anyways so it doesn't count.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

FREON said:


> Tell MIC to bring extra beer!!
> Will Foreman and Hood be there conducting seminars? Maybe
> Will there be live geetar music til the cows come home? Prolly
> Will there be nutria eaters and ninjas? Could be
> ...


Will there be any more questions?

:brew2:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be any more questions?
> 
> :brew2:


No Sir!! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> No Sir!! Thanks :cheers:


Yeah I got it...sounds like we need to have a priority check huh?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

is f & S full yet unc? I've notified all all aliens to stay clear of the area! Unless she's alone! :slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> is f & S full yet unc? I've notified all all aliens to stay clear of the area! Unless she's alone! :slimer:


We have plenty of room between us and Shadman.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Will city boys be allowed?


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Harbormaster said:


> Yeah I got it...sounds like we need to have a priority check huh?


Looks like an old friend Kenny Schackai in your last picture. Is he on 2cool?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Guys...I'm just throwing a bunch of old pics up! Yeah...we used to have one heck of a shindig down here, but now it's just a few of us looking for an excuse to get together in February! 

All are welcome, even if you just stop by for a beer by road or water Satry!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)




----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be midget tossing?


Which Satry?

:brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Second Satry...27th

My phone is screwed...emails seem to be working a little better


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Man, those were fun days.

Oh and Steve, is that the last picture of your Gulf Coast that she was actually in the water??


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

My wife and I are headed down to POC in the morning, launching at the fishing center. We are bringing the airboat. text me or call me at *713 530 9182* if you see any traps where a fishing boat can't get to or if it is just too boggy to walk out to it. My name is Wayne


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Oh and Steve, is that the last picture of your Gulf Coast that she was actually in the water??


She's taking a little time off...don't you have an anvil to break or something?


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

The first three traps we pulled had over 100 marine animals, ranging from sheephead, Stone crab, blue crab, redfish and hardheads. Feels good to give back to the bay system.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Those are some cool pics Harbormaster.

Biggie


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bigwater said:


> Those are some cool pics Harbormaster.
> 
> Biggie


Took years to accumulate them!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You dont always have to like it...you just have to do it!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

We ran to Galveston feom Clear Lake on friday. Went upper G bay around eagle point to dollar point and then around the dike. We only saw 2 traps the whole way. That is not to bad!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

That is such a positive change from years back. I remember times where old traps littered the flats. We found ours off of Bill Day reef out of port O'Conner yesterday.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

wal1809 said:


> That is such a positive change from years back. I remember times where old traps littered the flats. We found ours off of Bill Day reef out of port O'Conner yesterday.


Kudos to you sir!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

This is the POC dumpster. It is 24 feet long, 8 feet wide and 6 feet tall. Just 2 days in and it is nearly full. There are two more in this bay system.




Work is done.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Look in that dumpster today...I'll bet all the traps that weren't crushed are gone! Learned that the hard way!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

The daughter and I went out yesterday for traps. I remember years ago when this program 1st started over 300 were removed from Chocolate area. We hit Chocolate, Halls lake, new bayou and made a run to alligator slough. Had several fisherman back in there so I didn't go far into it. Proud to said we only had a dozen traps after covering that area. We focused on in the water ones this year. Last year had to go for the ones washed ashore to get any. So much better than it used to be years ago. I'll see if I can post a few pics when I get home.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Louie should have kicked that midget into the crick!!!

:brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Louie should have kicked that midget into the crick!!!
> 
> :brew2:


You can read his mind in the pic...not 10 seconds after I snapped it WHAM...into the creek he went! :rotfl:


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I gave her credit for 5 hours of volunteer work for National Honor Society.
Was really a nice day out I didn't fish at all that day though.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Are we still doing this?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Will there be bbq?


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I reckon my eye is trained for trap bouts now. As we were headed home I saw a trap on the south side of the causeway bridge in between port Lavaca and Point Comfort. Its about 100 yards south of the bridge closer to towards Point Comfort.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Fishing Logic said:


> I gave her credit for 5 hours of volunteer work for National Honor Society.
> Was really a nice day out I didn't fish at all that day though.


You're a bad arse dad for getting your daughter out there.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Back by popular demand...YES THERE WILL BE HAIRCUTS ON THE DOCK!

To all of you sending requests by PM, if you want a length other than those shown just bring it and it should fit one of our cutters.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be goat shaving?

:brew2:


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be goat shaving?
> 
> :brew2:


That depends on your definition of a goat


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be goat shaving?
> 
> :brew2:


No gotes...possibly feral felines though! 

Hate the cut boys...don't go hatin on the barber! :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Runway said:


> Will city boys be allowed?


 No, they cry too easily.



Gilbert said:


> Are we still doing this?


 Yes, bring your weed-eater.



dbarham said:


> Will there be bbq?


 No, but there will be mutton bustin.

:brew2:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You guys running down the creek...if the chair is empty stop by for a quick trim before heading out!


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

What will be the ratio of B listers to normal people?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Capt. John Havens said:


> What will be the ratio of B listers to normal people?


There are no "Normal" people!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Capt. John Havens said:


> What will be the ratio of B listers to normal people?


Loma


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Capt. John Havens said:


> What will be the ratio of B listers to normal people?


:rotfl:

See y'all Satry...that should even it up somewhat!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bote rides and trick dawgs


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Are a bunch of y'all still meeting up?  I want to come!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> Are a bunch of y'all still meeting up?  I want to come!


3.....2......1......


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

You'll never be the same.

:brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I hear Robo headed down from Buda right now.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Thought he promoted hisself?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

CORNHUSKER said:


> You'll never be the same.
> 
> :brew2:


That sounds scary...


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

LouieB said:


> 3.....2......1......


Dirty Old Man!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

nicklas1976 said:


> Dirty Old Man!


Not me.
Was waiting on the usual suspects to chime in with their same old tired banter about her comment.

They know who they are.:ac550:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

BBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

I can't make it this year but will down for Spring Break!



LouieB said:


> I think I hear Robo headed down from Buda right now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Will be there in 5 minutes!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Well...the last 2 fictitious B Listers just backed out. One forgot about a crochet and basket weaving class he's teaching and the other has mandatory community service and the judge won't let him off. So I guess we'll just "wing it". 

YAMAMA


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Drinking your beer and waiting for everyone to show up. Does the B-list really exist??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

ShadMan said:


> Drinking your beer and waiting for everyone to show up. Does the B-list really exist??


Do I need to pick up some more? 

Dockline braiding...bring your own rope and serving treatment as I'm out of rodspar. :brew2:


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Drinking your beer and waiting for everyone to show up. Does the B-list really exist??


What is the "B-list"?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Capt. John Havens said:


> What is the "B-list"?


What a profound question.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm headed that way tomorrow morning


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Well...the last 2 fictitious B Listers just backed out. One forgot about a crochet and basket weaving class he's teaching and the other has mandatory community service and the judge won't let him off. So I guess we'll just "wing it".
> 
> YAMAMA


Unfortunately the C-Listers are out this year too! :cheers:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Did he catch that fish bare handed?
I've read where sasquatche's are able to do that kind of thing. And I know he's not releasing anything, so it has to be a catch.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone limit out on crab traps yet?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gonna be beautiful weather.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Why do you have that MDA sticker? I worked for Carlos in the late 80's :headknock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Runway said:


> Why do you have that MDA sticker? I worked for Carlos in the late 80's :headknock


I did a little over a year with him as a supervisor on projects from schools in LaMarque to Hobby Airport to the Woodlands to the Superconducting Super Collider Project out of Palmer. I think you're who I replaced...he needed a HMEL! :headknock


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Well...the last 2 fictitious B Listers just backed out. One forgot about a crochet and basket weaving class he's teaching and the other has mandatory community service and the judge won't let him off. So I guess we'll just "wing it".
> 
> YAMAMA


Don't think I qualify for a Z Lister but Shaddy asked me if I was going to make it and I told him I had to work....actually, I think I'm headed to an urgent care...my stomach is about to blow up. Hope it's not a stone!

Y'all be good and tight lines.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> I did a little over a year with him as a supervisor on projects from schools in LaMarque to Hobby Airport to the Woodlands to the Superconducting Super Collider Project out of Palmer. I think you're who I replaced...he needed a HMEL! :headknock


 You took over for Dennis Colvin, a good buddy of mine. I had already left that SOB (Carlos) before then.
As soon as I can get off of the jobsite today, I'm headed down - hope to catch up with you and the gang!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Runway said:


> You took over for Dennis Colvin, a good buddy of mine. I had already left that SOB (Carlos) before then.
> As soon as I can get off of the jobsite today, I'm headed down - hope to catch up with you and the gang!!


I stuck it out as long as I coould! 

Take care of yourself Onedayscratch.

Years ago before stupid people started fishing and they put cables up below dams, Sasquatch and myself were sharing gizzards with an old black man out of the big shad we snagged below the dam on Lake Houston in Eisenhower Park. He was putting it on us, he was catching 3 to our 1 and he was using a spark plug for a weight.

He hung up and messed with it for 20 minutes trying to get unhung. Finally I told him to break off we have plenty of weights, he said, "I can't break it off...I need it to get home!"

True story!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> actually, I think I'm headed to an urgent care...my stomach is about to blow up. Hope it's not a stone!


Dang, dude, that bites. Get well soon!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Chompin at the bit


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

MEGABITE said:


> Chompin at the bit


You da man!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I like stickers too. ha


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Where da white girls at?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Where da white girls at?


 Whatchu do-rin, fam? Chillin on the back porch? Pic, foo!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

One if by land...two if by creek! 

Must be 1500 hours on Friday, just heard the first golf cart and a Mule blew by doing 50! :brew2:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Haha! Just finishing up a few things at my Sargent place that I need to do this weekend.

Beautiful day on the creek!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Was planning to put the boat in the water, but not sure I can get it in the boathouse. Crick is low!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Oh the humanity...Sargent is burning!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

hadn't ever seen them burn that side off.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you wired a house over there HM...

Biggie


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Bigwater said:


> Looks like you wired a house over there HM...
> 
> Biggie


Ouch!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bigwater said:


> Looks like you wired a house over there HM...
> 
> Biggie


Nope...that was somebody elses Ford this time. 

Weird mist and boils in the creek last night but Kolt man still knocked out a bag of fillets and 1 nice flounder.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

One pic at a time.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

For some reason it rotates this pic.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

You runnin traps this morning??

Biggie


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Didn't find a single one


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Excellent


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a good time at your place Harbormaster. Awesome place! Good tunes, good company. No crab traps.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Didn't find a single one


Good deal!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You sure that smoke isn't just Freon on his walk in from the border?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Didn't find a single one


Of course not. You cleaned out the man cave months ago. And one wouldn't fit in the beer fridge .
Now, if you actually had a bote and went out into the bay, then you might have seen a few.:rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good weekend boys! 

Ended yesterday afternoon with a final run down the middle of the bay!

Sandy...you still owe me that burger at The Crab Trap. :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Had a good ol time, as usual. Thanks to Harbormaster and Shadman for the hospitality


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Good to run into you and ShadMan at the Crab Trap Friday night. Came by Saturday morning - you must have been out cruising the bay. Turned out to be a beautiful day, I got some clover knocked down and enjoyed a fine stogie!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for having us, Steve. As always, a great time. Good seeing everyone again. Thanks for keeping us fed all weekend, Randy!


----------

